# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaletat më të bukura të forumit

## BlEdIi

Te bukura Jola!

Na ishte nje here Beni,beni shkonte ne shkolle ne klase te pare.Po Beni kishte ne shtepi nje kanarin.
Ne darke beni ishte ne shtepi dhe degjoi babin qe i tha mamit:
Te hengsha zogun!
Ne mengjes beni e mer dhe kanarinen ne shkolle,kur vete ne shkolle e shikon mesusja dhe i thote:
Beni po kanarinen pse e ke mare me vete?
E mora mesuse i thote beni se babi i tha mamit do te ha zogun,dhe une kisha frik se mos me hante kanarinen.

----------


## Jola

Ishte nje fshatar dhe shkon tek zoti dhe i kerkon 30 k**a.
Zoti cuditet, do te bej te pasur , do te bej me shpi etj etj
- Jo jo thot fshatari du ato qe te thash.
E mir ja kthen zoti si te dush
i merr fshatari dhe bohet gati me ik, sa hap deren i kthehet zoti , na mer ti ku shkon ?
Prit se ke me marre dhe 3 thase me b*le

----------


## ERALDA

mi jola...lola kam 3 vjet qe te njof dhe nuk i le keto skecet mi gaxhie te pershendes jola ........ NJE BURRE SHKON NJE DITE NE PUB POROSIT NJE BIRRE E PIN ME FUND DHE HAP XHEPIN EKEMISHES E SHEF DHE POROSIT NJE BIRRE TJETER E PIN DHE SHEF PERSERI NE XHEP VAZHDON KESHTU DISA HERE DHE BANAKJERI AFROHET DHE E PYET ME FALNI ZOTRI POR KAM GJITH KOHES QE TE SHOH PSE MBAS CDO PIJE TI SHIKON NE XHEP TE KEMISHES ? KLIENTI I PERGJIGJET SHOF FOTOGRAFINE E GRUAS KUR TE ME DUKET E BUKUR (SEXY) ESHTE KOHA TE SHKOJ NE SHTEPI.                                                                                                                pershendetje te gjithe anetaret e ketij forumi.

----------


## Jola

Ku me njofte mi dreco , s'ma paske harru ftyren.
Te pershendes lal dhe barcaleta sh. e bukur

Hajt na kujto ca te tjera ,barcaletat tona s'kan pas mbarrin

----------


## shqipja e malit

ja JOLA edhe nje ......
Te denuarit me vdekje

Ishin tre te denuar me vdekje nga krimet qe kishin bere dhe ju kishin vendosur ca kushte:
-varje me litar
-karrige me korent
-nje gjilper qe te ngjet siden
dhe ketyere ju thone te zgjedhin ndonjeren prej tyre.
I pari zgjedh litarin dhe i dyti zgjedh karriken elektrike.
E varin te  parin por litari keputet shpejt dhe e falin.
Po ashtu dhe i dyti pritet korenti dhe shpeton.
Ndersa ketij te tretit i thone qe te zgjedhe njere nga keto 
te treja.
Ky i treti zgjedh gjilperen.
Disa njerez qe ishin aty per ta ndihmuar i thone qe te zgjedhe ndonje tjeter se ndoshta shpeton si ata dy te paret, por ky kembengul se une dua gjilperen.Epo mire.
Ja ngulin gjilperen dhe i thone :macka: a tani ti more siden ca do besh tani.
Ky i treti thote:
Ik ore budalla se une kisha vene kapuc kur ma beri gjilperen.   

 :ngerdheshje:  hahahahaah

ciao ciao

----------


## Edmond83

nje ditet te ftohte dimiri nje djal i ri ishte semure 
edhe shkon te vizitohet tek infermieria 
hyn aty edhe thote kam ardhur per vizite 
ok i thote doktoresha hiqi zhvishu 
djali u zhvesh  po ku ti lej rrobat peyt ai  siper te mijave thote doktorresha

----------


## WaNgStA

Ishte nje her nje cun dhe shkon te qethet te berberi
po ishte cun i mire kshu nuk ngacmonte goca (i urt)
Dhe e pyet berberi oree i thot ke kapur gje apo hic ?
i thot cuni jo asgje po un nuk di si ti them i thot ky sdii 
I thot berberi degjo vetem me 3 fjal e kap ti i thot 
vetem thuaj ...vet me the ... te doli perpara i tha berberi thuaj vet me the vetem kaq vet me the 
shkon djali shikon nji bjonde po hecte ne rrug yll me ca b*** ...lol
dhe i thot vet me thee 
bjondja- car te thash ore ??
Cuni-vet me the
bjondja-ik more rrugac se ste kam then gje
cuni- vet me the 
bjondja-po ste kam then gje oree qen ik me ler rehat 
cuni-vet me thee
bjondja-epo tani un smbaj ment te te kem then gje po tani te thash ste thash hajdeee
iku cuni te shpia bjondes ( rregulluan krevatin se ishte prishur)
shkon te nesermen te berberi cuni dhe i thot berberi he more si beree
cunii thot ooo shum mire me ben pun ato 3 fjalet flm shum 
e shikon i thot berberi vetem 3 fjal "vet me the"
po ku rri kjo i thot berberi?
ja jep adressen cuni dhe berberi thot oo qenka nga lagja ime po mos harro i thot ate  "vet me the" vetem 3 fjal mbaron pun
shkon cuni prap ke shpia bjondes dhe berberi e ndjek mbrapa te shikoj ku shkon cunii
kur e shikon cunin shkonte me te shoqen e berberit
ooo tha berberi tani ja tregoj un dhe e ndjek te nesermen prap
dhe e kap mu te dera sa del nga shpia berberit
i thot berberi ore qen po gruan time ke kapur tiiii
Cuni- vet me theee

----------


## WaNgStA

Dergon njeher nje fshtar djalin e vet jasht shtetit
Iken djali dhe kethehet mbas 5 vjetesh
I gjith fshati u mblodh per te degjuar ca kishte par djali fshatarit jasht shtetit
Mbasi u mlodhen te gjith ran ne heshtje te degjonin djalin 
e pyet fshatari te birin 
po he mor bir car pe ande ??
i thot i biri te jatit oo babaa ooo babaaa un pash shum 
po gjen me te madhe qe jam cuditur ishte kjoo
ishte nje vend i madh ku futeshee derr dhe dilte sallam
ahhhhhhhh i thot fshatari te birit po ske faj ti joo
kisha faj un qe futa sallam dhe te nxorra ty derr

----------


## endacaku

Ne klase te pare .
pyet mesuesja: ca do beni ju kur te rriteni??
ne mes te tjerave i vjen rradha Gencit: Une mesuese kur te rritem do pi wiskey e do q* p**- i thote.E ti hyn me suesja me te rrafme dhe iken Genci ne shpi duke qare.
Ca ke?- i thote babai
Genci: i thashe mesueses kshu kshu e me rrafi.E tia hyni edhe i ati ne dru
Te nesermen e sheh mesuesja ne klase dhe e pyet me qesendi :hihi: e mo Genci ca do besh kur te rritesh ti
Genci: do pi caj e do i bi me dore mesuese

----------


## endacaku

nje cift i ri futen ne shtepi te re dhe te nesermen kur gruaja po percillte burrin sheh qe edhe komshinjte po benin te njejten gje dhe i thote burrit.
Gruaja: e shef mor burre si e puth burri gruan ,te ka lezet shpirti,po ti pse nuk ben asnjehere nje gje te tille?
Burri: po prit moj grua se nuk e kam njohur akoma ate gruan.

----------


## DiGiTeX

Na takohen njehere nje peshkatar me nje gjahtar e fillojne te tregojne per sukseset e tyre. 
Fillon peshkatari te tregoje. ...
- Njehere dola ne det edhe lundro e lundro kur papritu me kapen grepat nje peshkaqen , po sa thua ishte , po ishte 250 kile .
- Ore je ne vete ti ca 250 kile thua - hidhet gjuetari - shiko mos ka qene me pak.
- Po jo ore ishte 250 kile fiks e nuk luante kandari -  i thote peshkatari.
- Ashtu eee- i pergjigjet gjuetari e fillon e tregon tere inat.

 - Nje dite mora djalin, nusen ne biciklete edhe ciften ne krah e leshohem ne pyll. Kur fat perpara nje lepur , bam lepurit une, ne vend lepuri. marr nusen djalin , lepurin e i hipi prape bicikletes. Ec , ec kur shikoj nje kaproll. Bam kaprollit une, ne vend kaprolli. Marr nusen, djalin , lepurin, kaprollin i hedh ne biciklete edhe eci perpara. Kur cte shoh nje ari perpara. Fap ciften une e bam ne vend ariun , pa nje pa dy. Marr nusen , djalin, lepurin, kaprollin, ariun, dhe i jap bicikletes perpara. 
( Gjate kesaj kohe peshkatari ishte bere flak i kuq nga inati ).
Gjahtari vazhdonte...
- Ec e ec perpara kur me del nje autobuz..
- Ore avash atq se i q*** motren muhabetit - i kthehet peshkatari tere inat.
- Do i ulesh ca kile peshkaqenit ti apo ti q* rropte autobuzit une - pergjigjet gjuetari

----------


## luiza_2003

Ishte njeri ,dhe duke pare lart ne nje kat , te pallatit , therriste .Po dil moj ,dil se me vdiqe ,moj do dalesh apo jo, therriste me sa fuqi kishte.I afrohet nje tjeter i cuditur ,dhe po shikonte lart dhe ai ,se kush duhet te dilte ,ne moment degjon nej zhurme te madhe........ Ai qe therriste priste pordhen ti dilte :shkelje syri:

----------


## kleit-dr

O JOLA qenke e fort fare ti mi dreq.A ta them 1?
   Ishte 1 her 1 xhaje dhe donte t'bonte ato punet me plaken,po kishte harru .pyet 1 cunqe po kalontedhe ai i tha me u hedh nga dollapi siper plakes.MAsi e provoi xhaja doli ne ballkon gjith nerva dhe tha:
-More djal te dhjefsha stilin plaka vdiq 
une theva bilin

----------


## mary

Po sherbente nje kamarier ne restorant, dikush porositi supe e con kamarieri me vrap supen te nxehte,kur ia servir ne tavoline gishti i madh ishte i zhytur deri ne gjysem ne supe,-Po kjo?-i thote klienti. -Me ka thene doktori ta mbaj ne vend te ngrohte se e kam me infeksion- tha kamarieri.-Po ti ke supa e gjete.....Po pse ku?.....Fute ne B*** -i thote i nxehur klienti....Hajt ma -i thote kamarieri_ se aty e kisha deri tani dhe nuk po funksionon.......

----------


## adi_292001

ISHTE NJE DJALE ME NJE BENC KISHTE DHE TE DASHUREN ME VETE,NE MOMENTIN QE E DASHURA DO IKTE PER NE SHTEPI DJALI I THOTE HAJDE E BEJME NJEHERE,POR VAJZA NUK DESHTE.KUR VAJZA DOLI NGA MAKINA DJALI HAPI DRITAREN DHE I THA HAJDE SE KAM PER TE TE THEN DICKE VAJZA U AFRU DHE DJALI JA ZURI KOKEN ME DRITRE I DALI JASHTE DHE MBAROVI PUNE,NJE BURRE I MOSHUAR QE PO RRINTE ATJE AFER E PA DHE I THA DJALIT UNE O BIR LEKA PER BENC NUK KAM POR NJE DERE DO TA BLE

----------


## Joni_80

Tre zezake takuan zotin ne shkretetire.I thote zoti meqe po ju shikoj qe po vuani do t'ju plotesoj nje deshire secilit.
I pari i thote te lutem o zot me bej te bardhe.
Edhe i dyti te njejten deshire.
kurse i treti i tha :ktheji prape te zinj  ata  dy te paret sic ishin....

----------


## Joni_80

Zbret zoti ne toke  per te pare si jetonin njerezit .U vesh si nje fshatar i varfer.
E zuri nata dhe filloi te kerkonte strehe per te fjetur.
Shkon ne nje shtepi dhe i zoti i saj nuk e pranoi.
Mire  tha zoti  me mendjen e tij kur te shkoj lart ta rregulloj une ty.
Shkon ne nje shtepi tjeter ku banonte nje student.Ky i fundit i hapi deren dhe i tha se mund ta kalonte naten ne shtepine e 
tij.Studenti i tha se nuk kishte asgje per darke,po i kishte  mbetur ca hashash.i tha  :hihi: ajde e pime bashke kete cigare me hashash qe me ka mbetur dhe pastaj fleme.
Mire i tha zoti.
kue e mbaruan se piri zotit i erdhi keq per djalin dhe i tha :
Une jam zoti me kerko ca te duash se une do ta plotesoj.
Djali ia ktheu:
mos u merzit se keshtu e kane ata qe pine per here te pare ,i ze shpejt.

----------


## NewYork2003

hi njerez nice nice ...... ti Jola qeke njesh fare lol ja dhe une kom dy. besoj do ju pelqejn 
*******************
ishte njoni dhe perdit shkote vone ne pune. Nje here, dy here e shef brigadjeri edhe i thot ore si e ke punen ti qe vje von. Po jo anej jo knej ky robi tu u justifiku. edhe brigadjeri zemer mire i thot. Degjo, kesaj radhe do te fal po heren tjeter nuk te fal mo. Shume faleminderit i thot. 
DO ti edhe javen tjeter te njejtin muhabet shoku, edhe brigadjeri got fed up edhe i thot je i pushum automatikisht prej pune. 
Amon shoku brigadjer, se kom grun pa pune, tre kalamoj, amon bo sevap i thot njeshi. Ok, i thot brigadjeri vetem po me the te verteten pse vonohesh ne pune. 
Po ja i thot ky, une kervat time e kom njit me murin dhe flej nga ana e murit. Cdo mengjes e kom veshtire te ngrihem. Po kaloj siper grus i thot brigadjeri dhe ja ska no i problem. 
Pikerisht, aty vonohem zoti brigadjer ja kthen njeriu. 

**********************
ishin dy shoke, tu u mbur jo djali im eshte me fat jo gruja ime eshte me fat, anej knej. edhe i thot njoni ok i thot me trego nje rast qe gruja jote eshte me fat. 
po ja i thot shoku tjeter. Kur gruja ime ishte e re, gjete shume te madhe paresh, edhe tani gjithashtu po jo aq sa me para kur ishim te rinj. Kurse une dreqi i thot jom i pafat. asiher ne jeten time skom gjet i gjo te hajrit. edhe i her qe gjeta i pal brek ne kervat ishin shume te mdhoja. 

me hope u liked them guys..........

----------


## vagabondi1

ja ta them dhe nji un.e kam then njehr ke nje teme tjeter por po e them dhe ketu si me te bukur gjoja :

Ishte ora e sexologjis dhe presori i thot nxenesve qe kushben stilin me te bukur ne sex do ti ve noten 10.Fillon ne cun dhe nje goc dhe marin dhjet te dy.Fillojn dhe dy te tjer, dhe presori i thot ju keni noten 8 seps ky esht stil normal.
Kur kthen presori koken mbrapa shef nje cun tu i ra me dor.
Dhe i thot presori po ti re hajvon ca bo kshu
Djali : po home presor se nji 5 du un sa me kalu

----------


## Lonely_Boy

Nje here shkon lepuri ne club per te pire
banakjer ishte Ariu.
I thot lepuri Ariut nje bire shpejt se te q... mamin
dhe Ariu ngaqe qe nuk deshironte te bent rrembuje
nuk ben zhurem dhe ja con birren.
Shkon prap lepuri heren tjeter dhe prap bente si i forte
Ariu prap me te bute.
Ik here tjeter prap lepuri, dhe prap njesoj Lepuri nje birre 
Ari se te q... mamin 
Ariu nervikoset dhe e kap lepurin nga fyti dhe i thot
po me shave me do te gozhdoj atje larte.
Shkon Lepuri here tjeter dhe i thot Ariut
Ari. PO thot Ariu keni Gozhde? jo thot Ariu
Nje bire shpejt se te q... Mamin

----------

